# [Sammelthread] Brick-Force



## Jojoshman (23. April 2012)

*Sammelthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brick-Force ist ein Free-To-Play Online EGO-Shooter im Minecraft Design von dem Herstellern EXE-Games aus Korea und dem deutschen Hersteller Infernum.Stellt euch einfach vor, Counter Strike und Minecraft würden sich fusionieren, dass würde man dann Brickforce nennen.Im Moment ist das Spiel noch im Closed-Beta Status, aber das wird sich wahrscheinlich bald ändern.

 Hier könnt ihr euch einen Trailer anschauen:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzB8dbUQbkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Brick-Force Webseite

Bereits am Donnerstag startet das Spiel die 1. Phase der Open-Beta.
 Ihr könnt euch noch nicht anmelden, aber wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch einladen, dann könnt ihr auch zocken​


----------



## Jojoshman (28. April 2012)

Hier ist mein Brick-Force VIP-Key, damit könnt ihr sofort spielen!!
VIP-E5E47B4BB8​


----------



## clemi14 (9. Mai 2012)

wie kann man denn dann spielen?


----------



## Jojoshman (9. Mai 2012)

clemi14 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man denn dann spielen?



Wie meinst du das???


----------



## Piy (10. Mai 2012)

danke, du bist der beste :-*


edit: ... aber mal ehrlich... dieses bekloppte x-trap lässt mich das spiel nicht spielen, weil der WINDOWS PROCESS EXPLORER angeblich ein cheat-programm ist... -.- hallo? warum zum teufel darf ich keinen task-manager aufhaben?


----------



## Jojoshman (10. Mai 2012)

Piy schrieb:
			
		

> danke, du bist der beste :-*
> 
> 
> edit: ... aber mal ehrlich... dieses bekloppte x-trap lässt mich das spiel nicht spielen, weil der WINDOWS PROCESS EXPLORER angeblich ein cheat-programm ist... -.- hallo? warum zum teufel darf ich keinen task-manager aufhaben?



Danke 
Für was baruchst du denn den Taskmanager???


----------



## Piy (10. Mai 2012)

naja... den hab ich immer auf. nur so ^^  dann weiß ich halt, wie viel ram und cpu für alles so draufgeht. und kann reagieren, wenn wieder irgendwelche unnötigen updater im hintergrund mein system befruchten.


----------

